# SS 7.1.23 - Hisaishi - The East Land Symphony



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Joe Hisaishi* (1950 - )

The East Land Symphony

I. The East Land
II. Air
III. Tokyo Dance
IV. Rhapsody of Trinity
V. The Prayer



---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

One of my recent discoveries. This symphony is performed today at Helsinki. Hisaishi is best known for his film scores, and especially those for ten films directed by Hayao Miyazaki. The _East Land Symphony _was inspired by the devastating earthquake that hit Japan in 2011. The work is modern, but the chorale at the end is from Bach’s _St. Matthew Passion. I guess not too many recordings available. This one is in Apple Music / Youtube














_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I confess, never even heard the name,
Will try the You Tube. though .


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's a Spotify link:


----------



## Rtnrlfy (Apr 26, 2016)

I could only find the same recording as others have here (Minima_Rhythm III). Something quite different for a Saturday morning!


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

New to me too. Those who enjoy seeing the printed music, YouTube seems to have a score following the music.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a hard time with rock-style drumming in classical works. Makes em sound like that Hooked on Classics crap.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> I confess, never even heard the name,
> Will try the You Tube. though .


One of the most popular film composers of all time

This particular symphony is interesting to me because it's quite serial—the opening reminds me of Webern plus polytonal elements. Completely different from his film music does not use serial elements whatsoever and is among the most accessible music of the modern era:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

chu42 said:


> One of the most popular film composers of all time
> 
> This particular symphony is interesting to me because it's quite serial—the opening reminds me of Webern plus polytonal elements. Completely different from his film music does not use serial elements whatsoever and is among the most accessible music of the modern era:


Does that mean one has to know all composers........


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I will give the You Tube post a listen. I never heard of this composer. Always good to listen to something completely new.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

chu42 said:


> One of the most popular film composers of all time


His music for anime and PC games is pretty popular in East Asia, I believe.


----------

